# 39 Motorbike before and after



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 26, 2009)

I picked this bike up a few months ago and so the journey bagan. I had 2 choices to restore or keep original. I always like original so I started to bring it back to where it should be. As most of you can relate when you get a new project so many times out the window the current project goes which was the case with me. I was determined to get this one together or more like obsessed LOL. I really can't even guess how many hours I've spent on it. From hunting down parts to working on it. I'm sure more then a full work week!

I have to give alot of credit to having great friends in this hobby! Credit goes to friends for the following parts. Front fender, handlebars, tires, horn button, stem, springer bolt, rack top, rack legs, silveray, sprocket, fender rolling and killer seat fauxstoration. I'm sure there are more but can't think of it. 

Hence today is the perfect day to say thanks to all the friends I've made in this hobby that make it such a great one to be part of.

Anyway this bad boy is ready for it's first ride tomorrow in who knows how many years.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 26, 2009)

*39 before and after*

More pics 39 before and after


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 26, 2009)

*More pics*

More pics 39 before and after


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 26, 2009)

*Last pics*

More pics 39 before and after


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 26, 2009)

Beautiful bike Mark...great addition to the collection and I will see you in the AM...


----------



## BWbiker (Nov 26, 2009)

*'39 Motorbike*



markivpedalpusher said:


> More pics 39 before and after




Very nice. Good choice! Brad


----------



## wercmcbecker (Dec 1, 2009)

*Add Whizzer motor*

Let's add a Whizzer motor to it and then it really will be a Motorbike, LOL.  Melissa


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh she's a beauty! Great job! Will I see it on Sundays ride?


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 1, 2009)

wercmcbecker said:


> Let's add a Whizzer motor to it and then it really will be a Motorbike, LOL.  Melissa




it has a motor:mark iv.[the wizzer]
hows it ride mark ?
looks cool...........
will it do a wheelie ?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 2, 2009)

pedal alley said:


> it has a motor:mark iv.[the wizzer]
> hows it ride mark ?
> looks cool...........
> will it do a wheelie ?




LOL nice unfortunately the motor does not have very much horse power but I guess it has just enough  Rides nice 11 tooth ND in the back. It would ride nicer with new tires but it wouldn't look as nice LOL

Schwinndog I definitely hope to ride it on Sunday. Melissa a motor is not a bad idea but I'm not quite ready to take on a whizzer project.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 3, 2009)

*Looking good*

great job --- can't wait to see it -- are you taking it on the CYCLONE COASTER ride this Sunday ??? -- hope so -- see you there -- Frank


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks...Why yes I am looking forward to that CYCLONE COASTER ride in LONG BEACH this weekend.


----------

